# The Phaestos disk- meaning of some little bits of Greek



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2017)

In this video clip, Dr Gareth Owens utters two bits of Greek which the audience The find amusing. I can't understand them:-






One sounds like από πάιεμ & the other like τη κείο δεν νομίζω. The audience seems to find them funny!

Can a colleague throw light on them & what is the full Valentine's Day greeting in Crete.


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2017)

Καλησπέρα σας από την Κρήτη μας και καλησπέρα σας απ' επαέ.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks, SBE, & the second bit? Τη κείο δεν νομίζω? :) I am trying to understand bits of Greek today which I can't here properly. 
Like the beginning of the Pentozali in the video clip [https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UYZMrFWnMes] at 27 seconds where Antonis Martsakis is supposed to say according to the words of the mantinada σα θες but I hear it as something like μηρα σα. I'd be grateful for your help on this too. But my ear has been letting me down recently as the speakers in the language course I'm following have suddenly sped up. 

BTW it is definitely τυχαιό!:)


----------



## SBE (Aug 3, 2017)

But because he also says various words and phrases here and there Theseus, you have to be more specific. At what time in the clip are you referring to?
I can hear Άγιος Υάκυνθος, Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω etc.

Edit: OK, it's Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω! an innocuous phrase that became a kind of motto thanks to some advertisements (I think you asked about it recently).


----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2017)

It think τυχαίο δεν νομίζω was Nickel. :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Theseus (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks, Palαύρα. I got the relevant bit anyway!


----------



## Theseus (Aug 7, 2017)

Neikos has very kindly sent me among other things a transcript of the recorded version of this advert. I am of course very grateful to him:-
- Μόλις είχα πάει το αυτοκίνητο στο συνεργείο και άλλαξα μπουζί και τακάκια.
- Τέσσερα τακάκια μπρος και τέσσερα πίσω, ίσον οχτώ. Τέσσερις κύλινδροι επί δύο μπουζί ο καθένας, πόσο μας κάνει; Οχτώ. 
- Κι όπως αποβιβάζω δύο άτομα στη Φορμίωνος...
- Φορμίωνος είναι από το τέσσερα στα αγγλικά, four μείον το -ος. Four μείον ος (ακούγεται σαν Φορμίωνος αν το πεις γρήγορα). 
- Τι είναι το -ος; 
- Ως εδώ. Φτάσαμε. Κατεβαίνω. Είναι 11 ευρώ και 88 λεπτά, δώστε μου 8 ευρώ και είμαστε εντάξει. Όλο μαζί 11888. Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω. Φχαριστώ πολύ, γεια σας. 

Και στο τέλος λέει : - Και "έτερος" 11888 βγάζει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2017)

Οι διαφημίσεις με τον «αριθμολόγο» και την πασίγνωστη ατάκα «Τυχαίο; Δε νομίζω!» διακωμωδούν έναν Έλληνα αριθμολόγο (χωρίς εισαγωγικά), ο οποίος ονομάζεται Ελευθέριος Αργυρόπουλος και είναι πασίγνωστος στο πανελλήνιο με την εμμονή του να εξηγεί τα πάντα με την αριθμολογία. Παράδειγμα εδώ, αλλά έχει γεμίσει το διαδίκτυο με τις θεωρίες του.





Theseus said:


> Και στο τέλος λέει : - Και "έτερος" 11888 βγάζει.



Εδώ έχουμε μια ιδιαίτερη χρήση του λόγιου «έτερος» από τις τηλεφωνήτριες των ραδιοταξί. Συνεννοούνται με τους οδηγούς στον ασύρματο, δίνουν τα στοιχεία κάποιου πελάτη που ψάχνει για ταξί και, αν ο οδηγός με τον οποίο συνομιλεί δεν δεχτεί την κούρσα, η τηλεφωνήτρια κλείνει τη συνομιλία τους λέγοντας «Έτερος», που εδώ θέλει να πει: «Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος οδηγός που θα μπορούσε να εξυπηρετήσει;»

Στη Λεξιλογία μαθαίνεις, Θησέα, τα πιο... απόκρυφα ελληνικά!


----------



## Theseus (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks, Nick. Very abstruse indeed! I wondered what the έτερος meant; thanks for the explanation. Now I know what the advert means, it is very clever. And lexilogia is so greatly helpful in all aspects of Greek. I learn something new every thread I enter.:):)

BTW in a comment upon Eleutherios Argyropoulos's shoutings, FilosFilos writes:-
MrFilosFilos
ΧΑΧΑΧΑ είσαι θεούλης! "όσο οι άνθρωποι θα τρώνε τα ζώα, θα σφαγιάζονται μεταξύ τους" Πυθαγόρας. Ξέρω που αποσκοπεί η ερώτηση, αλλά *τζάμπα την ώρα σου χάνεις φίλε μου*. Υπάρχουν βλέπεις και οι δολοφόνοι -γιατροί που συστήνουν ως αναγκαίο μέρος της διατροφής μας, τα νεκρά ζώα, τα γάλατά τους , τα χύσια τους , τα έντερά τους. Και μεις σκοτώνουμε τα ζώα , σκοτώνουμε τα παιδιά μας, εμάς τους ίδιους και παθαίνουμε καρκίνο,καρδιακά επεισόδια και πεθαίνουμε .Ετσι απλά. Χωρίς αγάπη ,χωρίς συμπόνια ,Και χωρίς να μάθουμε ποτέ, το νόημα και τον σκοπο της ζωής μας.﻿

What is that sentence supposed to mean?


----------



## SBE (Aug 8, 2017)

Τζάμπα χάνεις την ώρα σου = you are wasting your time for nothing (τζάμπα/ τσάμπα= δωρεάν)


----------



## Theseus (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. I know τζάμπα but in my mind I had rendered it as 'you are losing your time free of charge', which means absolutely nothing!


----------

